

$5k to pitch your business? Who falls for this? - petewarden
http://www.sethlevine.com/blog/archives/2009/11/5k-to-pitch-you.php

======
dnsworks
In Seattle, NWEN does this with their bi-annual angel forum. Also notable is
DEMO which is something like $10k-$20k to play..

